# How many Can a 46 Bow front sustain?



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm looking at getting 3 electric yellow cichlids and maybe 3 Fuelleborni Cichlids...would my tank be large enough?


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm actually thnking about 6 now


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

So, are you planning on 3 of each species, totaling 6? Or did your second post mean you want 6 of each species, which totals 12?

Either way, the *minimum recommended tank size for the Fuelleborni* (every resource I've seen) has said *between 50-55 gallons*. For the *Yellow Labs it's between 35-55 gallons (with most sources saying 50-55g's being best.)* So I would put maybe 3, maaaybe 4 Yellow Labs in a 46g bow (usually 1 male for every 3-6 females, so watch the sex's of the ones you buy... try 1 male and 3 females?) and *none* of the other kind.

The yellows get about 4-6" (usually around 4ish) and the others between 4-7". The Fuelleborni are also quite aggressive, so I wouldn't want to over stock a tank with those guys, especially since the Yellows aren't as aggressive.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, how about one male and 3 female labs and 2-3 emerald corys


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds good for the labs. Corys like to be in groups of 6+ so you'd need at least that many. Not sure if they can be with Cichlids or not... you'll have to research that a bit. Corys are so very docile.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

In the book I have, they have a 30 gallon community as:
3-4 rainbowfishes
3 yellow labs
2-3 cuckoo catfish
and 3-4 emerald catfish


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Just speaking from experience with corys and from all the resources I have that talks about the numbers they like to be kept in. 

Rainbows should be in 6+ as well too... so I don't know if I'd trust the book.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

The Adventurous Aquarist Guide

The 101 Best Tropical Fishes

by Kathleen Wood


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, do what you think best. I was told by a friend who keeps Cichlids and corys (in diff' tanks) that they don't mix well.


----------



## SeanM (Jan 3, 2012)

You should also keep in mind that the tank's footprint is more important that it's volume with concerns to the number of cichlids it can support, and since you have a bow front it is probably pretty tall and therefore would have a small footprint. Concerning the Corys you probably shouldn't mix them with Yellow Labs for several reasons. The most important is that the Yellow Labs would probably kill the Corys as they are already a fairly aggressive fish and will become more aggressive when overstocked in a small footprint aquarium. Secondly the two species have quite different requirements concerning water chemistry. The catfish, hailing from the Amazon prefer slightly acid water below 7pH, while the Yellow Labs from Lake Malawi prefer basic water of a pH around 8 or even higher. I would say it's better to start with the three Labs and let them thrive in an uncrowded environment than to try starting with the Labs and the Corys and having both species survive but not really thrive.


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

So a 46 gallon bowfront with just 3 fish???


----------



## SeanM (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say that's a wise choice if you are really set on Yellow Labs.


----------

